# 1941 Schwinn Dx



## Jay81 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thought I'd share some pics of my '41 DX I picked up recently. Here's some before, during, and after pics. There isn't a whole lot of paint left on it, but I wanted to clean up what was there.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Jun 5, 2016)

Glowing results. What did you use for the clean up?
Love the ammo bling.... did it fit over the plastic cap?


----------



## robertc (Jun 5, 2016)

Those blue tire really set that bad boy off. Good work.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 5, 2016)

Good job.. Have fun riding it.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 5, 2016)

moparrecyclers said:


> Glowing results. What did you use for the clean up?
> Love the ammo bling.... did it fit over the plastic cap?



I used Krud Kutter Rust Remover and Inhibitor with 0000 steel wool. (Saw another post on here doing the same with great results so I decided to try it) I would do a small section, and wipe it off. Some areas had to be gone over a couple times.
As far as the ammo bling, yes I found a plastic cap that fits nicely inside the spent casing.  I made a bunch of them and put a set on each of the bikes in my collection. I also made extra I plan to try to sell.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 5, 2016)

robertc said:


> Those blue tire really set that bad boy off. Good work.



Thanks, I figured since there's not much paint left, a splash of color on the tires would look cool


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 5, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Good job.. Have fun riding it.



Thanks, it rides better than it looks!


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 5, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 5, 2016)

IRIDESCENT TIRES!
THEY REALLY POP OUT.
SORRY TO SEE THAT NOT MUCH OF THE PAINT IS LEFT.
BUT,I AM SURE THE BIKE WILL BE AN EYE STOPPER.
ENJOY THE RIDE!


----------



## mruiz (Jun 5, 2016)

My favorite head badge too. Looks good.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 5, 2016)

Love it!!!!!  So cool


----------



## Pete Christenson (Jun 7, 2016)

May not be much paint left, but it still looks a whole lot better than before.  Good work!


----------



## Stickley (Jun 8, 2016)

Great looking bike ! I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 19, 2017)

GLWTS! Looks good.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 19, 2017)

Great bike .


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 19, 2017)

That's a great looking bike. What kind of tires are those, Duro?


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 20, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> That's a great looking bike. What kind of tires are those, Duro?




Yes they are Duro


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 20, 2017)

moparrecyclers said:


> Glowing results. What did you use for the clean up?
> Love the ammo bling.... did it fit over the plastic cap?



I made two sets. .40 cal. Shell super glued over plastic caps.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 4, 2017)

Is there a repop horn for the DX bikes? I have them for 50's bikes but don't think they would work on the 40's DX.


----------

